# Andyh's 60L kitchen tank



## andyh (1 Jul 2009)

Hey guys,

*IF YOU WANT TO SKIP ALL MY WAFFLE AND PRE-AMBLINGS, GO TO PAGE 5 FOR THE FIRST PICS OF THE SCAPE*!  

This is the start of my journal which will cover the complete development and installation of a 60l planted tank in my kitchen to be located on the kitchen worktop. (understanding Wife!)

I have already ordered the tank and that will be with by the end of July (24x12x12 Optiwhite braceless with bonded black background from Aquariums Ltd.)
I am limited on space on this project so it should be a great challenge getting it all to fit/hidden in the corner of my kitchen. Over then next few days i will take some pics to show you the propsed tank location. I then plan to try and keep a full journal of the tank from the beginning to completion (when is that?)

Kit List So far: 

1.Arcadia 4x24w t5 luminaire (need to make custom legs so it will fit under the kitchen cupboards! any ideas and help  welcomed!)
2. JBL ProFlora u402 CO2 kit with Solenoid. (I would welcome some suggestions on diffusers for my co2 as the one with the JBL is the most ugly thing ever!)
3. ADA Aquasoil Amazonia 
4. ADA Power sand
5. ADA Forest Sand Xingu
6. Eheim External Filter

On the hardware side still looking for at Heater (probably going to go for a Hydor external) and Glassware. I am not really sold on the Glass lilly pipes side of things what do people recommend?

I am currently look at Dragon stone and petrified wood, but cant decide!

I will try and get some pics up soon! 

AndyH


----------



## TDI-line (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Nice equipment list.

Have you thought about attaching a T5 light to the underside of the wall units (if i can visualize how your tank will look), instead of customizing the Arcadia unit.

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... 0_382.html


----------



## mattyc (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

I think that no visable lighting would look realy good and agree with the above, my kitchen has lighting under the units (no fish tank) and they cant be seen. i saves messing abot with a luminair which you could sell!!


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Sounds like a great project!

To add to what the others have said about the lighting, it also means you should be able to hide the wiring a lot more easily


----------



## andyh (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

yes guys i hear what your saying, i think i may consider it. Although the idea was to have it the corner for better viewing. I have had a slightly smaller tank there previously, fish and basic plants and it looked great. The mat in the bag indicates the size of tank and proposed locations.

The Original Location: Diagonal Position 






Your suggested location: Straight under the cupboard





The only problem with the straight under the cupboard is the access, with the diagonal tank position it allows good access from the left as there is no cupboard above that part of the tank, it allows easier access for pruning and general tank maintenance.

I plan to drill a 60mm hole and drop through the counter with my filter hoses, co2 and heater in the cupboard below. Right in the back corner of the first pic. I have already sourced a nice cable tidy/whole cover in dark grey to hide the hole.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Ah yes, I see your dilemma  :?   you might still have issues with a luminaire over the tank, as I suspect it'll be obstructed by the cabinet when trying to open it.  Mind, at least you could simply remove it for access, as apose to getting under the cabinet!


----------



## andyh (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Ah yes, I see your dilemma  :?   you might still have issues with a luminaire over the tank, as I suspect it'll be obstructed by the cabinet when trying to open it.  Mind, at least you could simply remove it for access, as apose to getting under the cabinet!



Yes bang on Steve, i don't mind having to lift the luminaire off, and it defo wont open!   

As you can see i dont think it would look right straight under the unit. Hence why i am swinging more towards the diagonal.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

You may also want to consider a closed hood...  I notice the cooker is quite close.  Just thinking of oil and other cooking polutants that might be present in the air whilst cooking, and possible issues getting into the water colum?  I might be being over sensitive there!


----------



## samc (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

i agree that it would look better diagonal although would it not make more room if you took the wood around the bottom of the cupboard off?


----------



## andyh (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> You may also want to consider a closed hood...  I notice the cooker is quite close.  Just thinking of oil and other cooking polutants that might be present in the air whilst cooking, and possible issues getting into the water colum?  I might be being over sensitive there!



Steve my previous tank was there two years with open top and no problems, it had Crystal red shrimps in it and they are sensitive little buggers. Plus i am not that creative in the kitchen!


----------



## andyh (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i agree that it would look better diagonal although would it not make more room if you took the wood around the bottom of the cupboard off?



Sam like the idea but convincing my wife that its a good idea to remove parts of the kitchen cupboards for the benfit of the fishtank may be rather difficult!


----------



## samc (1 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

  i see where your coming from


----------



## andyh (5 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Ok things moving along nicely now, managed to speak with Aquariums Ltd b4 they had started building my tank and changed the the sizes (thanks very much Ray and Sue) to accommodate my light which also arrived Saturday. By switching the tank to a 24x11(tall)x13(deep) this size will allow me to fit the tank under the kitchen unit with my new Arcadia Luminaire. 

I am really impressed with the Arcadia light (4x24wT5) i have dropped it onto my other tank and i cant believe how bright it is! Pic below:






My shrimps seem very red indeed under these lights. 





Starting to think about scaping now, think i am going to head over to The Green Machine to get some stone/advice from Graham. Although i am not sure how to create the look i am going to try to achieve. Ideally i would like a raised planted area in the tank. Any advice on how to approach this? I have done so many tanks were everything is on one level and after seeing many tanks with a bit of height and differing levels its motivated me to try! So how shall i do it?


----------



## andyh (13 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

I have now successfully tiled my kitchen in prepartion for the tanks arrival in a couple of weeks. The wait is killing me to be honest!! I want the new tank so i can get scaping!!! 

I am also just trying to decide which eheim external filter to purchase for this set-up fancy one of the ones with the built in heater as that would help eliminate some more equipment.

Looking at Eheim 2324 which shifts 700l p/h, which should do the job dont you reckon?


----------



## samc (13 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

that should be ok as the tank would be less than 70l so 10x+ turnover

i know what i feels like waiting for a tank to arrive.


----------



## rawr (13 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Be careful if you're going to use all four tubes on that luminaire, could be a massive algae magnet! 

To create different planting areas, the best thing to do is use hardscape such as rocks and wood to support raised areas of substrate.

Hope that helps - can't wait to see the tank set up!


----------



## andyh (13 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> that should be ok as the tank would be less than 70l so 10x+ turnover
> 
> i know what i feels like waiting for a tank to arrive.




The tank is 59l so it should be ideal.

Its killing me all this waiting, i have even started sketching tank ideas!! I think i am going mad


----------



## andyh (13 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> Be careful if you're going to use all four tubes on that luminaire, could be a massive algae magnet!
> 
> To create different planting areas, the best thing to do is use hardscape such as rocks and wood to support raised areas of substrate.
> 
> Hope that helps - can't wait to see the tank set up!




Yes already experienced, the algae thing, but also manged to get my plants pearling for the first time! Although now i have dropped the lights back to two tubes.

As part of my plans i am looking at creating some different levels in my tank, for exactly what you suggested. Not sure what the best way is to build up the substrate, do you use rocks?


----------



## skinz180189 (13 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Whatever you do with the tank I look forward to seeing it. Could be used to persuade my parents that there is plenty of scope for a tank in the kitchen!


----------



## andyh (13 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				skinz180189 said:
			
		

> Whatever you do with the tank I look forward to seeing it. Could be used to persuade my parents that there is plenty of scope for a tank in the kitchen!



Anything is possible!!   

I had a quick look at your journal, have you noticed that my other tank pictured earlier in this thread is a hagen elite 35 like yours. Good bit of cheap kit!


----------



## skinz180189 (13 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

It never clicked but now you've mentioned it I feel daft for not noticing!


----------



## andyh (28 Jul 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Well things coming together slowly my tank has been delayed and should be another two weeks according to aquariums ltd. 

I took a trip up to The Green Machine and managed to purchase my hardscape, i decided to go for Dragon Stone as i like the texture and will be good for attaching mosses and HC in all the nooks and crannys. I bought a couple of bits of glassware (dazs) which is good value. (The only downer being i broke one myself by being a heavy handed ape!!!!) Can anyone recommend a decent glassware intake that doesn't effect the flow to much :?: 

I hope to start my journal properly soon!!! The wait is killing me, i have all the gear apart from the tank!!!


----------



## andyh (14 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

  excited! my tank will be ready next tuesday!! So i can start scaping!! Not excited at all !! been waiting ages! 

Will update my journal once my opti-white tank has arrived, it my first one had normal glass on all previous tanks, i hope its as good as everyone makes out!


----------



## Behold (14 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

I know this might be a bit late but could you not have used the underneath of the cupboard to mount the lighting in to so that the tank has no light on the top and can still be open??? make maintaining it easier as you will not need to remove the luminare each time. Also can the tank not be put on a slidable unit that can be secured to roll it forward for maintaining????


----------



## andyh (14 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				Behold said:
			
		

> I know this might be a bit late but could you not have used the underneath of the cupboard to mount the lighting in to so that the tank has no light on the top and can still be open??? make maintaining it easier as you will not need to remove the luminare each time. Also can the tank not be put on a slidable unit that can be secured to roll it forward for maintaining????



I have explored the idea of mounting under the unit and it does work in terms of the viewing angles, however your idea about having it slide out is ingenous! I may give that a think. Not sure how pratical it will be though and the tank will be bloody heavy!


----------



## dsandson (14 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Maybe look at it the other way around. Attatch the luminaire to the cabinets, and have it swivel out of the way instead of moving the tank. Would only work if you dont have one of the funny decorative strips at the front lip of cabinets.


----------



## andyh (14 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				dsandson said:
			
		

> Maybe look at it the other way around. Attatch the luminaire to the cabinets, and have it swivel out of the way instead of moving the tank. Would only work if you dont have one of the funny decorative strips at the front lip of cabinets.



Thats an excllent idea, why did i not think of that! You wouldnt believe i have a degree in Enegineering!


----------



## Behold (14 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> dsandson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would work as it would give you the option to change the viewing angle if board. 

As to moving the tank yes it will be heavy but on the right surface will move with minimal effort. I would suggest something like a castered plate of some sort. maybe on a ball bearing set or simply on a towel that you can pull it on so it does not scratch the side.


----------



## andyh (18 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Yippppppppeee The tank is here!    

The Opti-White tank was definatley worth the wait, Aquariums Ltd (site sponsers) have done me proud! The tanks build quality is stunning. I am also Really happy with the bonded black background which was required due to the tanks location.

I hadn't mentioned that i changed the sizes of the tank to a 24inch x 11 Tall x 13 deep so that it would fit under the unit and still give good volume. With the extra depth i can slide the luminaire back which gives me sufficient access for general maintenance. Which is a real winner.

Before:







With the tank and Arcadia Luminaire.





Cant wait to get started!


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

nice one andy, cant wait to get mine.  hows the silicon on the seams? is it nice and tidy?


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

looking forward to it


----------



## andyh (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> nice one andy, cant wait to get mine.  hows the silicon on the seams? is it nice and tidy?



Stu, to me it looks very tidy indeed. The whole tank is very impressive. 

Although My wife just said "what you so excited about, it looks like a fish tank!"


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great news. 

wives --> they just dont understand do they!


----------



## andyh (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

So i have been busy, its easy when you have been planning for the last 3 months!!!

The hard-scape is ADA dragon stone, with ADA Amazonia and ADA Sarawak sand at the front. I have some graded gravels to add to get rid of the obvious line between the sand and the substrate, but haven't got round to that yet. The plan is to cover the join with gravel and plants. The pics are just quick point and shoots, my tripod was not available.











I wanted to create different levels within the tank and there is a considerable height difference when you get to the back right hand corner. The photos don't quite capture it as well as i would like but the idea can be see that these are partially buried rocks.

Regarding plants, i have a slight plan, i.e i know shapes and sizes and colours but don't know names. Hence why i am off to TGM at the weekend for a look. I really want to get the plants growing in, on amongst the rocks to give a real mature feel. 

Anyway be gentle, its my first proper scape!


----------



## Stu Worrall (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

that looks really nice andy, have you thought about one of the stones going the other way to oppose the flow? (ignore me if you want a full left to right flow in the tank  )

Youll want to heavily plant at the join line otherwise the AS will be mixing into the sand especially if you put shrimp in.  Other scapes ive seen put small stones (not gravel) all along the line to form a barrier).  I do suppose it depends on how heavily you plant and put graded gravel in though as that might plug the leak of AS    Looks great though!


----------



## andyh (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> that looks really nice andy, have you thought about one of the stones going the other way to oppose the flow? (ignore me if you want a full left to right flow in the tank  )
> 
> Youll want to heavily plant at the join line otherwise the AS will be mixing into the sand especially if you put shrimp in.  Other scapes ive seen put small stones (not gravel) all along the line to form a barrier).  I do suppose it depends on how heavily you plant and put graded gravel in though as that might plug the leak of AS    Looks great though!




Yeah i played around with have one stone the other way, but kept coming back to this i like the flow from left to right, its like a fault or vane of rocks (well that's the idea  .)

Interesting about using stones to hide the join, although that hole area will be heavily planted, not sure with what yet, but something like HC.

Stu, If you look hard enough, You can just make out the silicone and as you can see its very neat.

Having now taken photos of the tank you can really see the difference in clarity of the Opti-white.


----------



## andyh (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

another pic, and yes i should of cleaned the glass!


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

good sense of depth, i would add a barrier in the substrate to stop them mixing anyway, it is better incase you decide to change anything in the future.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

oh my, you see what i've been missing out on?....

Andy, a great layout. nice to see a different stone used. a tricky stone to put to good use IMVHO and you've done it. Stu worral has a great scape using this.

I'd seriously get a barrier between the sand and substrate....please do it, you'll love your self for doing it in 4 weeks after planting   

looks like lower growing plants are in order then?   ......


----------



## andyh (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> good sense of depth, i would add a barrier in the substrate to stop them mixing anyway, it is better incase you decide to change anything in the future.





			
				saintly said:
			
		

> oh my, you see what i've been missing out on?....
> 
> Andy, a great layout. nice to see a different stone used. a tricky stone to put to good use IMVHO and you've done it. Stu worral has a great scape using this.
> 
> ...



Ok i take the hint!    How and what should i use? How high above the surface should it be?


----------



## rawr (20 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

It's a nice change to the usual stuff and looks to be a nice aquascape!

I've used plastic as a barrier before, good excuse to get a takeaway (for the boxes chinese comes in)!


----------



## Joe Faria (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Hi,
Wow, what I've missing in all this months away from this forum...

Again, like others said before, you should use some kind of barrier between those two substrates, or in less of a month they will be mixed. You could use some flat chips of slate or the Dragon Stone you have used to create the layout, tied some kind of moss around it and, that way you will able to avoid the AS to mix the sand.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

you can use rocks, plastic food tubs, or as Mark uses Garden edging. Anything really as long as it is safe.
It doesnt have to be far out of the substrate, just enough to stop them mixing.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> How and what should i use? How high above the surface should it be?



try this.






regards to height, that's determined by the depth of your sand. 

some people think that adding a barrier will stop all mixing...it doesn't! 

it just stops the slow kind of mixing over time. you still need to add either small moss stones or riccia stones to stop the top mixing. shrimp are a royal PITA for this. if for example your going to let HC "crawl" over the dividing line, then fine,  but you need to think about the long term look, and decide what you want to over come any future issues.

if you look carefully in amano tanks (you need to search) you'll find he uses stones, riccia, moss. and where he does not use these, things like anubias, ferns etc cover that line.


----------



## andyh (22 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Guys, thanks for all advice i have put a divider in! 

Saintly thanks for the pic, of the lawn trim! I hope you didn't take a trip to your local garden centre just for that!   

I used some old plastic condensation trays from former tanks, cut into small strips, it seems to of done the trick, that combined with all the planting i have done all evening its starting to look good! I have HC and moss stones on the edging, its going to hide it pretty well.

I will post some pics over the weekend.


----------



## ScottYalloP (22 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Very nice tank, i like the dragon stone.
How much has it cost so far?


----------



## andyh (22 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				ScottYalloP said:
			
		

> Very nice tank, i like the dragon stone.
> How much has it cost so far?



I haven't kept a tab, its probably best that i don't know, then when asked i can say i don't know!


----------



## andyh (22 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

So i have been busy, spent 4hrs last night sorting and planting the tank, spent most of today setting up the filter and C02 kit which is all in and working well. Just the electrics to tidy up now!

here is a couple of pics just to show what i have done, not totally hapy with the plants they need some pruning and shaping especially the staurogyne its really tall.(should be nice and low!) I am leaving the plants to settle for a couple of weeks before going at them.

The hardest thing has been drilling the kitchen worktop, i really had to convince myself that this was a good idea! but it done and looks great!   

Also made a slight change to the rocks on the right as per a couple of peoples suggestions

so here it is:
Waters still a little cloudy, filter only been going a few hours





The hole!





 :arrow: a quick video:
http://gallery.me.com/hartandy#100468

What bubble rate should i aim for on this? I have no fish and dont plan to for a few weeks.


----------



## MadMupps (22 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Wow that looks incredible, well done.


----------



## andyh (22 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				MadMupps said:
			
		

> Wow that looks incredible, well done.



Thanks  Give it a couple of weeks and it should fill in a lot more.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

looka pretty good. 

could you elaborate on the planting? is the HC in the front?


----------



## Behold (22 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

I like that. Very tidy. I know what you mean about drilling the Worktop. That had to be the point of no return!!!


----------



## Themuleous (22 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Thats cool, when I first looked at it I thought 4 or 5 ft long at least, then I saw the DC, thats a great illusion of scale you've achieved there 

Sam


----------



## andyh (23 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Thats cool, when I first looked at it I thought 4 or 5 ft long at least, then I saw the DC, thats a great illusion of scale you've achieved there
> 
> Sam




I have no idea what DC is Themulous    :?: 



			
				Behold said:
			
		

> I like that. Very tidy. I know what you mean about drilling the Worktop. That had to be the point of no return!!!



Was very scared! But looks good! Top tip for anyone is make sure you varnish the hole itself with several coats to prevent water ingress into the worktop.(thanks Dad!)



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> looka pretty good.
> 
> could you elaborate on the planting? is the HC in the front?



Ok (these are tricky to spell!)

Cryptocoryne Parva (my first ever Crypt!)
Hemianthus Calltrichoides "Cuba" HC
Echinodorus Tenellus (instead of harigrass)
Staurogyne sp.
Rotala Rotundifolia
Micranthemum Umbrosum
Hydrocotyle Verticillata

Currently "fishless cycling" just adding ADA Brighty K everyday, with 50% water changes and media in my external from a mature setup.

Things looking great! I have never had a setup that pearls like this before:




Even the Hydrocotyle is pearling.

I have also been tidying all the cables and equipment. Can you spot the equipment hidden below. (yes i have fitted a little led light under there to allow me to see things!  





Loving the Eheim with the built in heater its a excellent bit of kit.


----------



## Superman (23 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

This looks like a lovely tank.

DC = Drop Checker.

Whilst seeing the plants pearl is a good thing, I found that plants pearl straight after planting and do so for a few days. Generally, it's because the plants have had a co2 boost with being out of the water and so will be primed to produce o2 bubbles when initially planted.


----------



## andyh (23 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> This looks like a lovely tank.
> 
> DC = Drop Checker.
> 
> Whilst seeing the plants pearl is a good thing, I found that plants pearl straight after planting and do so for a few days. Generally, it's because the plants have had a co2 boost with being out of the water and so will be primed to produce o2 bubbles when initially planted.




Ahhhh Superman you have ruined the magic!!   I thought i had finally got it right!


----------



## JamesM (23 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Looking good mate 

What's your photoperiod? And are you running all four tubes?


----------



## andyh (23 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Looking good mate
> 
> What's your photoperiod? And are you running all four tubes?



I am running 7hrs per day, (CO2 coming on hour before and going off at the same time as the lights)

Currently unsure whether or not to run 4 tubes, just running 2 at present, any thoughts welcomed.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

If its all growing as planned with the 2 tubes, I wouldn't risk upping it to 4, all you're doing is making work for yourself and if the ferts and CO2 are off you'll get algae in no time.  Not worth it IMHO 

Sam


----------



## hydrophyte (24 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

That's a neat tank with an innovative placement. What kind of sand substrate is in there?


----------



## bogwood (25 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

A very natural looking set up.
In particlar the Dragon rock looks most effective with the substrat  you have used.
Keep the pictures coming over the coming weeks.


----------



## andyh (28 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Just an update:

Wasn't happy with the Micranthemum Umbrosum, so that gone and replace with Rotala sp "green to compliment the Rotala rotundifolia already in there.

Taken a few pics, growth is coming along the HC is growing well, few bits of melt here and there. Checked a few reading the other night and ammonia under control the mature filter media and reg water changes has really helped control it.








The staurogoyne is still far to tall from when i purchased it, just giving a little while longer before pruning back to low level





My favourite angle to view the tank.





   :?:


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

that look frickin ace


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

brilliant andy. the planting in the first photo loks really natural with bits of each species slightly mixed in with each other. really liking the hydrocotle as well, gonna have to try this in the future


----------



## andyh (28 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> that look frickin ace





			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> brilliant andy. the planting in the first photo loks really natural with bits of each species slightly mixed in with each other. really liking the hydrocotle as well, gonna have to try this in the future



Cheers guys means a lot!  I have taken influence from both your work.  

The hydrocotle is wicked, i first saw it in bones of the earth scape (thanks big G) and decided whatever scape i did next it had to be in it.   

Really glad you noticed the mixed planting, i wanted something that looked natural with the mixed species i hope it will all work together well, we shall know in a month or so. (or it could look a complete mess!!)


----------



## andyh (28 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That's a neat tank with an innovative placement. What kind of sand substrate is in there?



Sorry missed your question!

The hard-scape is ADA dragon stone, with ADA Amazonia and ADA Sarawak sand at the front


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Excellent Andy, looks really good


----------



## rawr (29 Aug 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*

Wow, this looks amazing! I like how natural with all the plant species mingled togetehr.


----------



## andyh (7 Sep 2009)

*Re: New Project "60L kitchen tank"*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Excellent Andy, looks really good



thanks Aaron!



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> Wow, this looks amazing! I like how natural with all the plant species mingled togetehr.



Thanks glad you like it!

Given it a prune tonight as the plants are growing really well, also added a small clean up crew (ottos and some cherry shrimp) they are doing a cracking job!

Will post some pics later this week


----------



## TDI-line (9 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

Looking great Andy, very natural and compact. 

And i can't believe how the filter is sandwiched in the kitchen gap below, hats off.


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

Thats awesome! Cracking job mate, i bet it looks fantastic in the kitchen.


----------



## andyh (9 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Looking great Andy, very natural and compact.
> 
> And i can't believe how the filter is sandwiched in the kitchen gap below, hats off.



Hey Dan (TDI-Line), yeah squeezing the kit in that corner hole was a little challenging! To the point that i bought the filter knowing it was going to probably not fit and planned to put it in the cupboard next to it. Even when i got the ehiem on the floor next to it still didn't think it would fit. You will never guess what it fitted! You cant slide a piece of paper down either side, but she's in! (and yes i did check that it come out!)  



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Thats awesome! Cracking job mate, i bet it looks fantastic in the kitchen.



Thanks Dan, its look great in the kitchen, as everybody knows when ever you have people round for beers (or box of cider in your case Dan (i have seen the photos!))   they always end up in the kitchen. I find i get more time to appreciate it. Plus the sink is next to it making water changes and maintenance a dream.


----------



## andyh (9 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

Just had my camera out and snapped a few pics, the plants have recovered nicely after the intial pruning. 

The tanks on the 24th August (2 days after set-up)





The tank this evening 09/09/09 two days after pruning  (very bright green need to learn how to control that on my camera)











As you can see things filling out really well, and the staurogyne looks much better now its been cut back to a lower level, its also growing really well lots of new shoots, see below:





and i pic of one of my ottos:






I will stop now or i will keep posting pics!   

Here is a quick HD video i have just done, the plants are pearling really well.

http://gallery.me.com/hartandy#100510

Just really happy with the way things going 3 weeks in and no major dramas!  shouldnt of said that i will wake up to a drama tomorrow.

See you at TGM at weekend for those who are going! It will be good to meet you all


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

excellent smithers!!!  cant believe how good this tank looks. have you had ANY algae as it looks perfect!  Love the HD vid too   See you at TGM

What ferts are you dosing now by the way?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

Nice work Andy, looks the dogs ding dongs. Check out that pearling. Nice vid pal.
 8)


----------



## andyh (9 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> excellent smithers!!!  cant believe how good this tank looks. have you had ANY algae as it looks perfect!  Love the HD vid too   See you at TGM
> 
> What ferts are you dosing now by the way?



Stu, thanks for your kind words!   

Algae, just a small amount, but i had been away for 5 days and no water changes were done in that time so i reckon the Ammonia increased more than i would normally allow which probably helped it along, as soon as got back did a 50% water change and added "clean up crew" ottos and cherry shrimps and they cleared it within in 24hrs. 

Yes i can never resist doing a quick video, although i aint that good with the camera yet (still learning)

Ref the Ferts, i am only adding ADA Brighty K and that's it. I am following what Graham (TGM) explained. In a month or two i will start dosing ADA Green Brighty Step 1. But at the moment the ada substrate is doing its job well. 

See you at TGM on sunday! I will be the one with the red rose on my left lapel  :?


----------



## andyh (9 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Nice work Andy, looks the dogs ding dongs. Check out that pearling. Nice vid pal.
> 8)




Not to blow wind up your skirt, but a lot of it is due to your advice. I just listened even when you used big words and made those funny noises!   

Thanks for the help Jedi G


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Graeme Edwards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one mate, I appreciate the feedback and thanks...... Im just glad my advice works.....Thanks


----------



## Vito (9 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

Really cool looking tank I love the wide range of plants and it looks very healthy, nice work.


----------



## George Farmer (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

Crackin' set-up and 'scape!   Well done.


----------



## myboyshay (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

This is one of the best journals on here, it's great seeing your initial plan develop into that awesome setup....great stuff.

Just started my journal and like yourself I had some great advice from Graeme (and many others on from UKAPS ofcourse). I also bought my tank from Aquariums Ltd and I'm well impressed, the stand I bought is very ADA like aswell.

Keep up the good work mate  

Mark


(60cm Iwagumi Journal)
viewtopic.php?f=35&t=7750


----------



## andyh (17 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

Well i have finally added the Fish i have added a shoal of Emerald eye Rasboraos and a shoal of boraras maculatus.
Both of which are nice and small, they both shoal excellently at the moment but i am sure that will wear off.

Also bought some Crystal Red shrimps to add to the ones I already had from TDI-LIne (thanks Dan they are doing well).

Will try and get some pics this week and post them up.

Things still going well, no real major problems. I really cant fault the ADA products!


----------



## andyh (19 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

So another 10 days on and here is a few pics. I have added some livestock now as mentioned. I am really happy with my crystal red shrimps. Growth is still great, think i have been getting a little over zealous with the lighting few bits of algae showing. I must stop turning all four tubes on to show people!

The tank 18th September 2009, Shoal of Emerald Eyes.






A closer one, i really like how all the species of plants are growing so well together. In my mind looks natural.





CRS, learn t how to move the focal point on my camera, been playing round with it all night.





Still not added any ferts apart from brighty K.

My only observation is that the HC is not growing as quickly as it was since it was pruned back 10 days ago.  :?: 
Comments welcomed as always.


----------



## TDI-line (19 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

Tank looks superb Andy, you must be pleased.

The CRS look like there colouring up well now, i think they prefer smaller planted tanks to bare lagoons.
 

Hopefully you'll have some tiny babies soon.


----------



## andyh (19 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Tank looks superb Andy, you must be pleased.
> 
> The CRS look like there colouring up well now, i think they prefer smaller planted tanks to bare lagoons.
> 
> ...



Yeah your CRS have coloured up well. I have added some of my CRS, which also have already bred so yes i am hoping for more babies! There is plenty of places to hide in this tank, as you can see you hardly see the substrate.

Thanks Again Dan!

Andy


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*



> A closer one, i really like how all the species of plants are growing so well together. In my mind looks natural.



They are the best tanks


----------



## baron von bubba (19 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

stunning tank dude!
love the way all the plants seem to compliment each other and with possibly the exception of the moss on the left (in my very humble opinion) nothing looks out of place.


----------



## bogwood (19 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

Looks very impressive. Just read your journal again.
I know your only using ADA Brighty at present, how much CO2 are you dosing.
 Also have you done any pruning/cutting back yet,


----------



## andyh (20 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> > A closer one, i really like how all the species of plants are growing so well together. In my mind looks natural.
> 
> 
> 
> They are the best tanks



I agree i think they look very effective indeed! Although some of the single species tanks can look very cool! 



			
				baron von bubba said:
			
		

> stunning tank dude!
> love the way all the plants seem to compliment each other and with possibly the exception of the moss on the left (in my very humble opinion) nothing looks out of place.


Funny you should mention the moss, i am considering removing it as it hasnt really grown how i wanted it. (watch this space!)



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Looks very impressive. Just read your journal again.
> I know your only using ADA Brighty at present, how much CO2 are you dosing.
> Also have you done any pruning/cutting back yet,



Thanks!
Co2 is a approx 1 to 1.5 bubbles a second.

Ref the pruning, i did some a couple of weeks ago, but really only touched the Staurogyne and the HC. At the moment i am letting things grow how they want then i am going to prune them to keep the shapes and profiles i want to achieve.


----------



## andyh (21 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

Hey Just a quick update, i have been toying with a few subtle change to the plants in the tank. As i am learning s I go along.

I have decided that the moss clump (front left just looked wrong and as if it had been plonked there!





So i have removed that piece, i just need the HC to fill the gap now. I instantly thing it looks better as you can see more of the sand now:






The question to you guys is should I remove the rest of the moss along the rock, as i think its blocking the view and doesn't really tie in with the rest of the scape? What do we reckon?


----------



## vauxhallmark (21 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> The question to you guys is should I remove the rest of the moss along the rock, as i think its blocking the view and doesn't really tie in with the rest of the scape? What do we reckon?



I vote to leave it there but trim it down.

Mark


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*



			
				vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what he said 

(tank looking great by the way andy)


----------



## andyh (21 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> I vote to leave it there but trim it down.
> 
> Mark


what he said 

(tank looking great by the way andy)[/quote]





			
				vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> I vote to leave it there but trim it down.
> 
> Mark



Thanks both for your comments, i will give it a trim then! I want it to grow flatter across the rock. I suspect that the Christmas moss i have isn't really suited to this. I have just ordered some weeping moss for my other tank from a fellow UKAPS chap. I may give that a try?

Do we have any Moss Gurus?

I am practising in my spare tank growing/pruning mosses on wood and have had some success.


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

Paulo is a bit of a moss guru, check out his 60l shrimp tank


----------



## andyh (27 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*

Hello

So my tank is 5 weeks old!

I haven't started adding ferts yet but intend to as of tomorrow, had a missed delivery of my ADA Green Brighty STEP 1. So it will be interesting to see what difference that will make. So far i have just added the recommended dose of ADA Brighty K every day. I will start adding the Step 1 in moderate doses and just observe what happens. I am completing two water changes per week, and my CO2 is on 1.5 bps. (air pump running over night)

Here's a couple of pics from this evening. I am really pleased with the tank so far!!  


























As always i cant resist a little video;    
http://gallery.me.com/hartandy#100536

This being my first planted tank is proving very addictive and i am already thinking about my next one! 

My Only challenges with my current tank is that i have a little Staghorne algae, whats best to get rid of it? At the moment i am pulling it off with tweezers. Any suggestions :?:

Thanks for looking


----------



## jay (29 Sep 2009)

check your Co2 levels.
Maybe turn it up a notch, be careful with this as you dont want to kill the livestock.
Then you just got to keep the levels constant. Staghorn is the result of fluctuating Co2 in the water column.

Beautiful scape by the way.


----------



## andyh (29 Sep 2009)

jay said:
			
		

> check your Co2 levels.
> Maybe turn it up a notch, be careful with this as you dont want to kill the livestock.
> Then you just got to keep the levels constant. Staghorn is the result of fluctuating Co2 in the water column.
> 
> Beautiful scape by the way.



Thanks, i have been moving my power head around and playing a little with the CO2 bubble rate, to try and optimize the flow and spread of the co2, so that may of caused the problems.

A question to everyone were do you locate your diffusers to maximize the flow around the tank :?: 

I will leave it on the timer and stop playing with it. Current bubble rate 1.5 bubbles a second, today my 4dkh solution has arrived so i can now be confident with my drop checkers readings.

Just added my first Ferts ADA Step 1. In a reduced dosage, i plan to slowly increase this to the recommended dose.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (29 Sep 2009)

*Re: 60L kitchen tank*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> I vote to leave it there but trim it down.
> 
> Mark



Thanks both for your comments, i will give it a trim then! I want it to grow flatter across the rock. I suspect that the Christmas moss i have isn't really suited to this. I have just ordered some weeping moss for my other tank from a fellow UKAPS chap. I may give that a try?

Do we have any Moss Gurus?

I am practising in my spare tank growing/pruning mosses on wood and have had some success. 





[/quote]

Dude, my advice, cut back herder than you are already, you want it to look like trimmed bear or stubble. Even thickness and all the same length, or shape. But even thickness is the key. That pics says cut it harder to me, dont be shy with it!!!


----------



## andyh (29 Sep 2009)

thanks graham, i am going back with scissors and its get a no 2 all over!

any advice on location of co2 diffuser and the filter return or power head? to get the best spread of co2?

gutted i cant make the fof this weekend would of liked to be there!


----------



## Superman (29 Sep 2009)

Looking great, keep up the good work.


----------



## myboyshay (30 Sep 2009)

Five weeks on and your scape looks great, healthy growth, I love the fish (how many have you stocked of each species?)  

Mark


----------



## andyh (11 Oct 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> Five weeks on and your scape looks great, healthy growth, I love the fish (how many have you stocked of each species?)
> 
> Mark



Boras approx 20 
Emerald eye's 9 (some jummped!)


----------



## andyh (11 Oct 2009)

Well things have a been bit challenging, I have had Staghorn algae in the the tank and still have! Although thanks to Clive (ceg4048) and other UKAPS members, i am winning that battle now! I have increased my CO2 and also the distribution of it using my Hydor power head. I am also over-dosing easycarbo every day to help combat it and spot dosing difficult areas. I seem to be winning! Shouldn't of said that.  
If you want to read the advice i have been given check http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=8064

The tank got a severe pruning earlier this week, to remove algae infested plants and leaves. I removed a few of the crypts as they were over run.

Here is a couple of pic's of the tank this evening looking a lot healthier than it has:












My cherry red shrimps helping combat the algae, they seem to love munching on the staghorn after its been blasted with easycarbo.





Another bit of good news is that a couple of my high grade crystal red shrimps are carrying eggs! For those who know what they are looking at, you can see the eggs/shadow on the CRS on the pic above! 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Themuleous (13 Oct 2009)

Lovely tank Mate 

Sam


----------



## nico (14 Oct 2009)

great hardscape   
your plantation is also very nice , i like the hydrocotile touch , it mixes very nice with the HC


----------



## vauxhallmark (14 Oct 2009)

Absolutely magical looking tank!


----------



## andyh (14 Oct 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Lovely tank Mate
> 
> Sam



Thanks Sam   



			
				nico said:
			
		

> great hardscape
> your plantation is also very nice , i like the hydrocotile touch , it mixes very nice with the HC




Yeah i am loving the Hydrocotile its one my fav plants, the beauty is you can just hack it back and it keeps growing back no problem.



			
				vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> Absolutely magical looking tank!



Cheers Mark! 

Still fighting the StaghornE though Mark!

The HC has taken a battering and i am waiting for it to recover, not sure whether or not to prune it back to help. If you can see on the pics above the Staghorn has damaged bits and were its been dissolved/attacked by the easycarbo has left dodgy bits of plant.


----------



## rawr (14 Oct 2009)

I realy like how this has turned out  looks natual and all, nice one.


----------



## andyh (18 Oct 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> I realy like how this has turned out  looks natual and all, nice one.



Thanks, the tank has turned out exactly how i wanted which was a natural look. Its recovering nicely after the Staghorn now.


Just planning my next tank and cant decide what to do. I have a 35l that needs scaping and i almost have all the bits. Just cant decide what to do next!


----------



## andyh (18 Oct 2009)

Well my setup is 8 weeks old this week and things going well, I am happy to say i think i have beaten the staghorn and the HC is slowly recovering. I have pruned the HC a couple of times to help it recover and the  shrimp have been eating the remainder of the dead staghorn.

The one thing that took me a while to get my head round was the amount of CO2 a heavily planted tank requires, infact i think i am still out with the dosing as i sure the tank could utilize more ferts. ( i am dosing the ADA step 1 as per the instructions for a 60l). The 4dkh solution in my drop checker really made things clear to me and helped me to accurately measure the CO2 levels in various parts part of my tank and get the CO2 period adjusted to the right number of hours/bubble rates. I have also played a huge amount with the position of the glass diffuser and powerhead/filter outlet in the tank to get decent CO2 circulation.

I am currently running the following parameters:  

Lights 2 x24w T5 for 7 hours a day
CO2 on 3 hrs before the lights for 6hrs (current bubble rate is 2-3bps)
Dosing: 
ADA brighty K 2ml per day
ADA Step One 3ml per day
Easy carbo to help control/finish off the Staghorn breakout will decrease dose in 10days currently 3ml per day.
Minimum of 2 water changes per week.


I have taken a few pics of my favourite parts of the tank and the really natural mixing of the plants. My next challenge is keeping the tank running like this, i have a few subtle changes planned but they wont be happening for a couple more weeks as I plan to start another scape next week. (35l Nano)

The tank




End view, the dragon stone is excellent.




Pearling, as soon as i turn off the powerheads, you can see the plants pearling like mad.




The plants, i really like all the different species of plants mixed together.




A close up





Apologies if i post too many pics, put i always take loads and i am slowly becoming obsessed with planted tanks!     

Thanks for looking 
Andyh


----------



## Mark Webb (19 Oct 2009)

Looking really nice.....you can never post too many pics


----------



## Jase (19 Oct 2009)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Looking really nice.....you can never post too many pics



Agreed!

I can't remember if i've commented on this, but I really like it Andy, love the mixing of the plants  

EDIT: Just to add, how much cleaning did you have to do to your Dragon Stone?


----------



## George Farmer (19 Oct 2009)

Truly delightful, Andy!  

The naturalistic mix of planting and hardscape works really well indeed, and the photography is very good too.

What a lovely addition to any kitchen!  Well done, squire!


----------



## andyh (19 Oct 2009)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Looking really nice.....you can never post too many pics



Mark, you shouldn't say that! I will go posting mad!  





			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Mark Webb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for you comments,  

When you saying cleaning, did you mean before putting it in the tank?
If yes, The holes where full of mud/clay, I used a screwdriver and my kitchen tap on full blast to get it out. The best bit was it revealed holes and details that i hadn't seen when purchasing the pieces. Allow yourself a fair bit of time to do this though it can take a while.


----------



## andyh (19 Oct 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Truly delightful, Andy!
> 
> The naturalistic mix of planting and hardscape works really well indeed, and the photography is very good too.
> 
> What a lovely addition to any kitchen!  Well done, squire!




Thanks George!    I have to be honest its all a tribute to UKAPS and Graeme at Green Machine! Basically all learnt from here! Although i tried to put my own twist on it. Just about to start a 35l nano, going to try something different to my kitchen set-up to challenge myself a bit more and use a few of the tricks i picked up at the Oliver Knott Day.

Ref the photography, thanks, Not quite up to your standards yet! (whens your PFK front cover coming?) Despite your recent advice on taking photos of the fish, I still haven't taken a pic that i am 100% happy of one my fish. My shrimps no problem as they are slow moving, but i keep practicing.  

regards

Andyh


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 Oct 2009)

Nice one Andy, that is really cool! Love the cherries too, red doesn't do that colour justice.


----------



## andyh (19 Oct 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Nice one Andy, that is really cool! Love the cherries too, red doesn't do that colour justice.




Thanks Dan, Yes my cherries are very red! All the ones in this tank i have bred myself and are taken from my shrimp tank.


----------



## George Farmer (19 Oct 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Thanks George!  I have to be honest its all a tribute to UKAPS and Graeme at Green Machine! Basically all learnt from here! Although i tried to put my own twist on it. Just about to start a 35l nano, going to try something different to my kitchen set-up to challenge myself a bit more and use a few of the tricks i picked up at the Oliver Knott Day.
> 
> Ref the photography, thanks, Not quite up to your standards yet! (whens your PFK front cover coming?) Despite your recent advice on taking photos of the fish, I still haven't taken a pic that i am 100% happy of one my fish. My shrimps no problem as they are slow moving, but i keep practicing.


That's great to hear!  

Even so, it looks like you have a natural ability to aquascape.  How long have you been in the hobby?

What camera are you using?  

My PFK front cover is out in the next (Dec '09) issue - out on 27th Oct.  Look out for the Viktor Lantos Your Tanks feature too.


----------



## andyh (19 Oct 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not sure about a natural ability, think its luck , I have kept fish for most of my life, i blame my dad he is well into fishkeeping! got both me and my brother into the hobby. My Dad is now into Aquascaping and brother keeps Marine and a 5ft freshwater(nasties tank! Arowana and Stingrays). I myself have had a whole host of different things including lots of catfish and a marine set up. The whole planted tank see caught my attention in Jan this year, this scape is my first proper attempt. My problem is i still have a passion for fish, and want to make the two work in harmony. I like to keep things to scale. I like the smaller tanks with small fish/shrimps. Its just works better for me! Some of the best scape's on here are the nano's, i really like all the attention to detail.





My camera is a Canon Powershot SX1 IS (Basically a bridge camera),Its a 10.0mp with cmos sensor, 20xoptical zoom and shoots 1080p HD footage) I sold my 400d for this as i wanted an all rounder for my other hobby which is kitesurfing and i always needed more zoom than i could afford for a DSLR and the HD video is pretty dam cool!

Looking forward to the next PFK issue even more now, i feared that it was going away from the planted tank scene!


----------



## George Farmer (19 Oct 2009)

Nice one, Andy.  A real family of fishkeepers!

That's a very impressive first 'scape.  Better than my first effort and most guys on here!

Camera sounds cool.  What's wrong with the fish photos?  Blurred?  Noisy?

PFK did have a break from the planted scene but it's back on now...    The last three or four issues have features UKAPS members' tanks!  I have some planted/aquascaping articles in the pipeline too.


----------



## andyh (19 Oct 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice one, Andy.  A real family of fishkeepers!
> 
> That's a very impressive first 'scape.  Better than my first effort and most guys on here!
> 
> ...




Yes very true we are family of fishkeepers, it does get a little obsessive at times! I think my wife thinks i am mad   You have mentioned that you have a marine tank before in you posts so this may interest you, My brother just got a Fu Manchu Lionfish (Dendrochirus biocellatus) I took this pic with my phone at the weekend, but it is so cool and stays v.small and has the most amazing eyes.







Ref the Fish photos i struggle to "freeze the fish", I always get some sort of motion blur. I am limited as i don't have an external flash and i am reliant on the lighting from my tank. However i do turn all 4 t5's tubes on at the point.

I just don't seem to have nailed the technique yet.

I am a PFK subscriber and always will be, glad to hear that planted tanks are still going to feature. I particularity enjoyed the article on Tonser's Tank.  UKAPS baby!


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Oct 2009)

Looking great Andy, love those red cherry, very deep red indeed, where did you get them?


----------



## myboyshay (22 Oct 2009)

Hi Andy,

The scape is looking awesome mate, you must be well chuffed  

just a quick one if you don't mind.

I'm five weeks into my set up (Serenity Peak Journal) and everything is going great apart from irritating surface scum.
I'm going to start dosing the Brighty step 1 soon, so hopefully this will help and I think I need to add a Koreli wave maker like yours. My filter is rated at 700 lph so I think it will benefit from more circulation.

What size is yours and what is the best position to have it?

Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## andyh (22 Oct 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking great Andy, love those red cherry, very deep red indeed, where did you get them?



Are you pulling my leg!

Half of them are yours!I bought 20 from you, mixed them with some super reds and this is the result lots of super reds!  

By the way are you selling any cherries at the moment as I wouldn't mind some more fresh bloodline for my other tank


----------



## andyh (22 Oct 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> 
> The scape is looking awesome mate, you must be well chuffed
> 
> ...



The surface sum is easily broken up if you agitate the surface, with your tank just lift your lily pipe up to the surface (just to cause some surface disruption. Its quite common for people to lift them over night. To allow surface scum to broken up.  I have a eheim external rated at 750l p/h (so its prob doing 500lph with media etc in it.) i Also have a Hydor Koralia Nano powerhead doing 900l/ph. Excellent bit of kit. Ref circulation that is really dependant on your tank etc.
I found this thread only this morning and found it a great read its all about flow in the tank.
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1167



One thing i wish i had done was started dosing the Step 1 slightly earlier, I started at approx 6 weeks. When you do start, start with small doses and build up over a couple of weeks to the correct dose.  

Your tank is looking great by the way and have to confess i borrowed your toothbrush dipped in easycarbo idea for getting algae off the rocks.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Oct 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Are you pulling my leg!
> Half of them are yours!I bought 20 from you, mixed them with some super reds and this is the result lots of super reds!
> By the way are you selling any cherries at the moment as I wouldn't mind some more fresh bloodline for my other tank


Haha nice to see they turned out nicely, you have a better selection than I do now haha I will buy some of you instead 
I kept selling all the nice ones and now I am left with crap LOL


----------



## andyh (22 Oct 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I added your 25 to about 30-40 and i have produced some average ones, but luckily a large amount are this red.


----------



## myboyshay (23 Oct 2009)

Cheers Andy....much appreciated  

Mark


----------



## hydrophyte (23 Oct 2009)

Your tank us looking great--very natural.

What is the fish with the black dorsal fin spot?


----------



## andyh (26 Oct 2009)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Your tank us looking great--very natural.
> 
> What is the fish with the black dorsal fin spot?




hello Hydrophyte,

I think you mean the Boraras Maculatus. as in the last issue of PFK
is this the one you mean?


----------



## hydrophyte (27 Oct 2009)

Yes, that's the one. What a wonderful fish.

I think I might have seen a link to that article in Practical Fishkeeping. I wish that we could get the hard copy of that magazine here in the states more easily. It is top notch.


----------



## wbaguesty (27 Oct 2009)

Hi Andy,

Love the tank, my small nano will be going in my Kitchen as an experiment as my first time with a planted tank.  Hoping to take a bit on inspiration from yours.


----------



## andyh (27 Oct 2009)

wbaguesty said:
			
		

> Hi Andy,
> 
> Love the tank, my small nano will be going in my Kitchen as an experiment as my first time with a planted tank.  Hoping to take a bit on inspiration from yours.



Its a great place to have a tank in some respects because you get too see it so much! Good luck with the scape, make sure you get some pics up on here.


----------



## wbaguesty (27 Oct 2009)

I will do mate, it wont be a patch on yours.

Its the mostly used room in our house.  Il be starting this tank with an older tank I have but looking to get a nice new tank from Aquariums Ltd after a few months.

Just been ordering some stuff todey like substrate etc, ferts.

Will start a Journal off next week probably.


----------



## andyh (1 Nov 2009)

10 weeks old, and the dark nights are here...






Crystal Red shrimp:






Shoal of Emerald Eye, and the Hydrocotle





The tank is starting to look very mature now. Some of the faster growing plants are taking over a little especially the Echinodorus Tenellus (looks like Hair Grass) is growing like wildfire. The Rotala Rotundifolia is also getting a little dense, so i have decided to have a big prune.

My goal was to try and uncover some of the slower growing plants and to stop the Tenellus growing everywhere and it keep it confined to a couple of key areas.

Before the trim, lots of Tenellus growing in the middle, which was smothering the Hydrocotyle Verticillata & the Staurogyne sp. :











After the trim, found loads of dead leaves and damaged Staurogyne which wasn't getting enough light. But to my surprise found lost of healthy shoots. I want the middle to be mostly Staurogyne so i have removed all the Tenellus as there was loads. I also cut the Rotala right back as it was very dense, it does look a little harsh but this grows very quickly in my tank.










As you can now see there is lots of Staurogyne shoots which have now been uncovered, ideally i want these to completely cover the middle section.

I did also find a fair amount of staghorn algae which i thought i had eradicated on the yellowing and shaded leaves they have all been removed.(Although to be fair there wasn't too much of it.) I also completed a large water change. 

Also, on the last 2 pictures, have you seen the size of the Hydrocotyle at the back, they have grown v.quick and are far bigger than any of the others! Looks great though and very healthy

Is there an additive/fert you can dose the tank with to help the plants recover after the pruning? Do i need it?   

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## Simon D (1 Nov 2009)

Great tank, I've followed this journal from the beginning and it almost makes me want to move to Derby (almost!).

Excellent pictures


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Nov 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> *Is there an additive/fert you can dose the tank with to help the plants recover after the pruning? Do i need it?* :?:


Whether you need it or not is debatable andy but I think ViktorLantos has talked on here about using one of the ADA products after a prune, i think it may have been green gain??  As youve gone ful ADA it may be something you could look at.

From the pics above id say this has to be my fav tank on ukaps at the moment.  the way youve grown it in looks so natural, well done mate


----------



## andyh (2 Nov 2009)

Simon D said:
			
		

> Great tank, I've followed this journal from the beginning and it almost makes me want to move to Derby (almost!).
> 
> Excellent pictures



Simon, thanks for comments not sure that its worth moving house for       But thanks for your comments  



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stu, Thanks for the info i will pm viktor to see if its green gain? I am loving the ADA products.

Thanks for your comments, i am really pleased with the tank and i am learning so much. Still got a few parts of the tank i want to look slightly different but i am nearly there. I am just planning my next tank a 35l. I wanna do something completely different.


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Nov 2009)

Looks great Andy!  Loving the Hydrocotyle.  One of my fave plants


----------



## myboyshay (2 Nov 2009)

Hi Andy,

It's getting better and better every pic, well done mate  

It is ADA Green Gain which helps strengthen the plants after trimming.

Looking forward to your next project.

Mark


----------



## George Farmer (2 Nov 2009)

I love this!  Brilliant, Andy.  The juxtaposition of the urban mixed with the little slice of nature is sublime.

This has to be the best 'first-time' planted tanks I've ever seen.

Well done mate.


----------



## andyh (2 Nov 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I love this!  Brilliant, Andy.  The juxtaposition of the urban mixed with the little slice of nature is sublime.
> 
> This has to be the best 'first-time' planted tanks I've ever seen.
> 
> Well done mate.



Thanks George   it means a lot coming from somebody with your experience, i really am taken back by the praise!

I loved this picture and just had to post it on here! 

I just hope that i get it right in my new setup.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Nov 2009)

Gets better with every photo you post, I would have to agree with George on this one, top marks really.
Lots of new tanks coming through the forum and I am having trouble keeping my plants alive LOL


----------



## andyh (8 Nov 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Gets better with every photo you post, I would have to agree with George on this one, top marks really.
> Lots of new tanks coming through the forum and I am having trouble keeping my plants alive LOL



Thanks for your comments LondonDragon!  

I have splashed out today on a luxury item whilst over at The Green Machine! 

ADA Thermometer!





Its is most sexy!

P.s The new Andy Mac scape at TGM is really special, and very unique get yourself over to have a look!


----------



## NeilW (8 Nov 2009)

I bought this thermometer too! love it.


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 Nov 2009)

Hi Andy

I'm catching up on all things ukaps are having a few weeks away   

I must say this is a fantastic looking scape, and as has been said, even better for being your first one      The scale of it works brilliantly, and you seem to have growth and trimming under control too.  I love the shoal of emerald eyes in there - nice a subtle for the tank.

Tony


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Nov 2009)

nice gear for a great tank mate   
i have the transparent series on mine but i love them. 
easy to clean and looks sleek.


----------



## andyh (8 Nov 2009)

NeilW said:
			
		

> I bought this thermometer too! love it.



 its wicked!



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> nice gear for a great tank mate
> i have the transparent series on mine but i love them.
> easy to clean and looks sleek.



hey Viktor, i didn't realise they did two types, I assume your one is clear where mine is white.
I cleaned my last thermometer (cheap type) and all the markings came off! Very useful   



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Hi Andy
> 
> I'm catching up on all things ukaps are having a few weeks away
> 
> ...



Tony, thanks very much, The trimming is a daily challenge.......Its keeps me out of mischief  
The emerald eyes are great, the shoal so well.


----------



## myboyshay (9 Nov 2009)

I got me one of those to, very stylish  

I love ADA just wished they were a bit cheaper!

Looking forward to your next scape Andy

Mark


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Nov 2009)

> hey Viktor, i didn't realise they did two types, I assume your one is clear where mine is white.



yup here it is>

http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... 209187244/

no background i thought this will be worst because of the readability, but turned out this is really invisible on the tank becasue of the transparency and still easy to read it.   

however they both looks good.


----------



## MarineHart (13 Nov 2009)

Hi Andy.
Just read your journal for the first time.
Some great pics, how has the tank reacted to the pruning you did a couple of weeks ago? Any latest pics?


----------



## andyh (14 Nov 2009)

MarineHart said:
			
		

> Hi Andy.
> Just read your journal for the first time.
> Some great pics, how has the tank reacted to the pruning you did a couple of weeks ago? Any latest pics?



Aaaah Mr Hart,

Tank responded well, infact everything growing really well at the moment.

Will post some pics on sunday, as i have two other tanks to play with. 1 x Pico and one nano


----------



## RossMartin (15 Nov 2009)

Hi andy i love the tank!!! 

What size is the black ADA substrate, i assume its not the powder?? Also how many bags of ADA Aquasoil did you use?

Many Thanks

Ross


----------



## andyh (15 Nov 2009)

RossMartin said:
			
		

> Hi andy i love the tank!!!
> 
> What size is the black ADA substrate, i assume its not the powder?? Also how many bags of ADA Aquasoil did you use?
> 
> ...



Ross

Thanks !

It is in fact ADA Amazonia Powder 1 x 9l bag. I actually used about 8l i think, as you can see i also added ADA sarawak sand at the front. I also used the Powersand special under the Amazonia (1 small bag) for added goodness.

I am actually just using the exact same recipe on my new 35l nano, as it works so well. Pictures,  will be up on my journal later this week.


----------



## andyh (16 Nov 2009)

Just a couple of pics.....





This is one of my Algae eating Gobies, which are very cool!






The Staurogyne is really growing well, as you can see lots of new shoots, the only challenge is some of the lower leaves develop a black algae on their leaves. Am i not doing something right?





I will be doing a big prune in the next 10 days as the tank needs it. But apart from that everything else is great.

The only thing i am considering is using an inline CO2 diffusor on my filter return to help with the spread of CO2. Are they better than the intank glass/cermaic i am using?

Thanks for looking.


----------



## AdAndrews (16 Nov 2009)

Ace tank, and ace fish! What species is the Goby, Andy?

Adam.


----------



## Tony Swinney (16 Nov 2009)

Looks great Andy, and that Goby is awesome    8) 

Tony


----------



## andyh (16 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Ace tank, and ace fish! What species is the Goby, Andy?
> 
> Adam.





			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Looks great Andy, and that Goby is awesome    8)
> 
> Tony



The goby is a Stiphodon species, commonly sold as a red goby in the shops. Its an algae eater which is a real bonus in a planted tank. There are people out there who grow algae in the aquariums specifically to feed these guys! Madness !

there is a thread about them here:
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=8128


----------



## George Farmer (16 Nov 2009)

It's getting better all the time!

Worthy of a new accolade, I feel...  Watch this space.


----------



## TDI-line (16 Nov 2009)

Looking tip top always Andy.


----------



## andyh (16 Nov 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> It's getting better all the time!
> 
> Worthy of a new accolade, I feel...  Watch this space.



  oooo what does this mean.... :?:   



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Looking tip top always Andy.



Dan, Thanks mate, thought you had left the hobby, got yourself a new setup yet?


----------



## Garuf (17 Nov 2009)

I just noticed you're in Derby, where abouts?! I'm from Stoke (Alton) so not too far away!


----------



## andyh (17 Nov 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I just noticed you're in Derby, where abouts?! I'm from Stoke (Alton) so not too far away!



Ahh yes, i live in south Derby a place called Chellaston.


----------



## Garuf (17 Nov 2009)

I know the place!Very nice little tank you've got there. You should be proud!


----------



## TDI-line (18 Nov 2009)

Always looking Andy, always looking.


----------



## andyh (24 Nov 2009)

Hello

So i have purchased an inline CO2 diffuser from ebay, it looks good and from what i hear works well and produces lots of small micro bubbles:




Plan to give it a go on this tank as need to get my co2 spread round the tank more and the in tank glass/ceramic diffuser isn't doing enough in my mind. Will give feedback and video of how this works once i get it in a couple of weeks.

Been giving the tank a prune and tidy up and working on shapes. The Hydrocotyle Verticillata is look great and i have some massive ones now. The scape is constantly changing shape i am letting the Hydrocotyle Verticillata grow tall at the back as it looks great. Here is a few pics:

The Complete Tank




The other type of Goby i have still a Stiphidon sp. though.














Just need to borrow Saintlys macro lens!!





Thanks for looking!

Andyh


----------



## andyh (25 Nov 2009)

i also did a HD video
http://gallery.me.com/hartandy/100601/ref.mov

*fixed link*



give it chance to load, as its fairly big being HD

Let me know what you think!

Andyh


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 Nov 2009)

looking forward to the vid as they are always really detailed on your cam.  need to get me an HD cam or slr  

Its looking really mature now andy, the Hydrocotyle does the job nicely at the back   Good luck with the new diffuser, looking forward to a review.


----------



## bogwood (25 Nov 2009)

Nice to see a video.   
Your gobies are showing their faces a lot more, hope to have mine by the weekend.
The Hydrocotyle continues to impress, as you know after seeing yours i have added some to my tank, and its now starting to grow, quiet well.


----------



## andyh (28 Nov 2009)

Created Youtube video, as the other link seems to be playing up:



My fav part is the shrimp at the end on the HC whilst its pearling 

Thanks for looking!

AndyH


----------



## andyh (3 Dec 2009)

Great news, i have a number of Crystal Red Shrimp Babies! I counted six earlier! One of which was very small approx 4mm
Some are really white already, took the photo below, i took this using macro mode, managed to get a half decent pic. He is only about 8mm long. The HC leaves look big next to him!





My tank is growing so well at the moment and after adding some P04 managed to clear up a slight deficiency problem. 

Couple of quick pictures i took this evening:
The staurogyne is really growing well now and looks really healthy.









Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## James Marshall (4 Dec 2009)

Congrats on the shrimp babies Andy  .
Mate, your plants are looking super healthy now.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Graeme Edwards (4 Dec 2009)

Nice work andy, looks great, plenty of contrast.

How are you finding the hydrocotyl? Is it growing as tall as mine yet? lol


----------



## andyh (4 Dec 2009)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> Congrats on the shrimp babies Andy  .
> Mate, your plants are looking super healthy now.
> 
> Cheers,
> James



Just noticed there is another baby shrimp on my 1st picture of the plants, 10 points to the first to spot it   

*EDIT; There are actually two CRS babies! never noticed until a second ago!*

James-thanks for your comments.




			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Nice work andy, looks great, plenty of contrast.
> 
> How are you finding the hydrocotyl? Is it growing as tall as mine yet? lol



Graeme, cheers mate!
I am trying to resist jokes about size........but size isnt everything  
I do have some pretty big ones at the back at least 8inches ,     

The hydrocotyl is growing really well, to the point i am planning on giving it a good prune to keep it in all the right places


----------



## Maurits (5 Dec 2009)

Congrats with you Cr babies. Wish I could say the same, have a few pregnant ladies all the time but for one reason I never spot any babies.


----------



## bogwood (6 Dec 2009)

Hi. Your latest pictures look great.
The tank has a very mature look about it, this obviously is either good luck, or your day to day running/maintenance.
How regular are your water changes, and are you still feeding Brighty and step 2? Is anything else being added ?


----------



## paul.in.kendal (6 Dec 2009)

bogwood said:
			
		

> ...this obviously is either good luck...


 Erm, I don't think so!


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Dec 2009)

I absolutely love this tank, Andy, so many plants, so much to be intrested in, i think its like the overgrown look, just full, everything right at you, awesome!


----------



## andyh (6 Dec 2009)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> bogwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul, Thanks for sticking up for me!   Bogwood is actually one of my cheeky relatives!   



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Hi. Your latest pictures look great.
> The tank has a very mature look about it, this obviously is either good luck, or your day to day running/maintenance.
> How regular are your water changes, and are you still feeding Brighty and step 2? Is anything else being added ?



Bogwood, thanks for your sarcasm as always!   
I am still on two water changes per week dosing Brighty K, and about to switch to Step 2. I also dose easycarbo 3ml per day and now once a week some PO4.


----------



## bogwood (6 Dec 2009)

Thought my comments would get you out of bed Andy.   
PO4 interesting,was not aware you were using it, tell me about it. What made you dose it.


----------



## andyh (6 Dec 2009)

Maurits said:
			
		

> Congrats with you Cr babies. Wish I could say the same, have a few pregnant ladies all the time but for one reason I never spot any babies.



Check the bottom of your external filter as i always find some in there! 



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> I absolutely love this tank, Andy, so many plants, so much to be intrested in, i think its like the overgrown look, just full, everything right at you, awesome!



Yes its a fine line between chaos and planned!   There is so much to take in when looking at this tank, you never see it all in the first glance. That's part of the appeal for me.



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Thought my comments would get you out of bed Andy.
> PO4 interesting,was not aware you were using it, tell me about it. What made you dose it.



Ironically i have only got up a short while ago!! It is the weekend!

Po4 info read this link:
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=8867
as always the UKAPS gang came up trumps and gave me the solution.


----------



## bogwood (6 Dec 2009)

Thanks for the thread on PO4, very informative.Amazing how quick its cleared your leaves up. One for me to remember.


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Dec 2009)

bogwood said:
			
		

> Thanks for the thread on PO4, very informative.Amazing how quick its cleared your leaves up. One for me to remember.



i also dose PO4, i find it helps all round


----------



## andyh (7 Dec 2009)

The aquascape is approx 3.5months old now.

So after putting it off for a while i have given my kitchen tank a fairly harsh prune, filled a carry bag with off cuts and posted some to a fellow UKAPS member.

The rotala was out of control, in fact it was blocking light for most of the right of the tank, the Hyrdocotyle was getting a little tall and lots of random ones sticking up and generally the tank had lost its shape.

So here is the before:




and after initial trim




Graeme, you were asking how big my hydrocotyle was, here is the answer its reached the surface! (approx8-10")





So here is selection of the pics after the trim, tried to create the natural slope from front to back, quite hard to show in the photos.













and an arty one......





As always i have posted too many pictures, so apologies!

The thing that confuses me is i removed loads of cutting and plants and my tank still looks full, how does that work?  

I am planning a few changes to the tank in the new year and the addition of a few new plants and the removal/reworking of a couple of parts of the tank, so next update will probably be then.  

Thanks for looking

Andy


----------



## fishkeeper (7 Dec 2009)

stunning tank there is all I can say

Well done!


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Dec 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> As always i have posted too many pictures, so apologies!


never ever enough pics mate. especially with such a great looking tank! that's what makes journals.



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> The thing that confuses me is i removed loads of cutting and plants and my tank still looks full, how does that work?



it is possible to over plant. I'm learning that quickly. 'Autumn blush' was typical of adding too many plants. It eventually gets to the point where it's way too much to even consider trying to keep it tidy.


----------



## JamesM (7 Dec 2009)

Yeah, photos make a journal... I hate seeing just final images. Looking good too bud


----------



## andyh (7 Dec 2009)

fishkeeper said:
			
		

> stunning tank there is all I can say
> 
> Well done!



Thanks Will, enjoy your cuttings!



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your kind words, i like the dense planting look, however i agree with you there may be a point of too much. I am considering the best way to tackle this in future tanks. :? 



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Yeah, photos make a journal... I hate seeing just final images. Looking good too bud



Thanks James, i like pics in peoples journals, and seeing the story rather than just the final pics. I just get carried away though could post loads of pics i have to calm myself


----------



## bogwood (8 Dec 2009)

Just looked at some of your earlier pictures as well, how the tank has matured.
The various shapes and tones of green look. as always stunning.  
Look fowards to seeing it in the flesh, on our next visit.


----------



## andyh (10 Dec 2009)

bogwood said:
			
		

> Just looked at some of your earlier pictures as well, how the tank has matured.
> The various shapes and tones of green look. as always stunning.
> Look fowards to seeing it in the flesh, on our next visit.



Yup its changed loads! Its never stops growing thats one thing for sure!


----------



## junkboxhero (11 Dec 2009)

Hi Andyh

Your tank looks great. cool pics aswell.

Was wondering if you find the Eheim Thermo to be a noisey filter, I am planning to get one for a tank that is in a bed room and dont want a noisey filter keeping me up!

Tahnks

My First tank - Help needed
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=9068


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Dec 2009)

Looks wicked Andy. So much going on, its cool, keeps you interested.
The Hydrocotyle is doing well isnt it. Keep it in control mate, otherwise its going to be a big job trimming it.

Ive just trimmed mine, right back to the root stock. Some leafs where around 6inches tall. Bet you wish yours was as big,lol. 

Look great mate, well done!


----------



## andyh (11 Dec 2009)

junkboxhero said:
			
		

> Hi Andyh
> 
> Your tank looks great. cool pics aswell.
> 
> ...



Hello
Thanks for you comments.  
The eheim thermo like my other eheim's is virtually silent, i have one in a bedroom in a cupboard and you can not here it all. Really great bit of kit.



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Looks wicked Andy. So much going on, its cool, keeps you interested.
> The Hydrocotyle is doing well isnt it. Keep it in control mate, otherwise its going to be a big job trimming it.
> 
> Ive just trimmed mine, right back to the root stock. Some leafs where around 6inches tall. Bet you wish yours was as big,lol.
> ...



Thanks Graeme, good point, its had a minor trim but like most newbies on here i am still sometimes scared in being so brutal and cutting stuff so drastically!

I keep telling you G size isn't everything!   but mine was 8"   

Andy


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Dec 2009)

Hi andy, as your tank is pretty much full with plants, have you had to adjust co2, and/or ferts along the way? i have added a pot of crypt wendtii mi oya and am going to add another of wendtii green next week, and am going to go for the full look (apart from the front open gravel, leading onto the mosses.. so im wondering if i will have to increase dosing?


----------



## andyh (11 Dec 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Hi andy, as your tank is pretty much full with plants, have you had to adjust co2, and/or ferts along the way? i have added a pot of crypt wendtii mi oya and am going to add another of wendtii green next week, and am going to go for the full look (apart from the front open gravel, leading onto the mosses.. so im wondering if i will have to increase dosing?




Adam

Yes i have its been a constant observe and change type project, my indicator happens to be staghorn algae.
As my plant mass increased it became apparent that the plants needed more CO2, ferts etc. Interestingly not light. I tried upping the light to 4 tubes and that causes a whole host of new probs.

I have increased my co2 (1bpm to 3bpm)and also my dosing of my ada products as the tank has filled with more plant growth , i learnt by watching the plants and then using all the info on here which enabled me to keep it in check.

I have ordered a inline diffuser to help with CO2 distribution which should be here in the next few weeks as i struggle getting the right spread with a in-tank diff.

I also have added PO4 to help with a deficiency, and that has become part of my weekly routine. I am Still dosing everything else daily.

In short yes!


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Dec 2009)

ok, cheers


----------



## andyh (14 Dec 2009)

Just installed a UP CO2 Atomizer System for Plant Aquarium 12/16mm Hose,










I have replaced the glass/ceramic in tank CO2 diffuser with this UP CO2 Atomizer i have fitted to my outlet pipe on my external filter.

Its seems to be a great bit of kit. There is a ceramic tube which the water passes through you then add CO2 and it is drawn through the tube and creates very fine bubbles almost a mist which then returns to the tank. In the photo below the CO2 is not connected at this point but it feeds directly into the unit via the connection on the top.






The main thing i have noticed is that i have had to turn down the Co2 compared to the bubble rate used before. If you check the video below you can see the amount of micro bubbles that come out when i first turn it on. I have had to turn down the bubble rate of the CO2 since this.

CO2 Video ******Changed video to Youtube, should work now*

It will take a few days to get it right but should be able to save a fair amount of Co2 at this rate.
Its going to require some tinkering but should get there in the next few days.

*The positive's *
1. The main thing is that the co2 is getting everywhere, the mist/spread is excellent
2. It has not effected the return flow rate at all in my opinion.
3. Very simple to install
4. Due to the efficiency of the unit less Co2 is required.


Really happy so far!

Also just changed to ADA step two today.


----------



## andyh (15 Dec 2009)

Day 2 with the Up CO2 Atomizer

It wasn't working when switched on by the solenoid, afte extensive research and help from an article here on UKAPS (thanks Chump54),   i learnt that adjusting the operating pressure helped. 

So on my jbl reg i removed the cap and used an Allen key to increase the operating pressure from 1.5bar to 1.6bar.

This instantly had the desired result and the filter turn started producing this mist once again. Lets hope that combats that problem. Obviously the ceramic tube with the atomizer requires more pressure to work than a piece of glassware.

Andy


----------



## chump54 (15 Dec 2009)

cheers Andy, that sudden burst of co2 in the vid is fantastic   ... have you tried a spray bar? i don't like the way they look but they do seem to be effective.

how do you feel about the mist?

Chris


----------



## bogwood (15 Dec 2009)

Hi.Andy
I was just about to order one of these bits of kit.
However in view of your comments/experiences, i will wait and see how you get on, and what effect it has on your system over the coming weeks.
Look foward to your updates.


----------



## andyh (15 Dec 2009)

chump54 said:
			
		

> cheers Andy, that sudden burst of co2 in the vid is fantastic   ... have you tried a spray bar? i don't like the way they look but they do seem to be effective.
> 
> how do you feel about the mist?
> 
> Chris



hey chris

yes it's a good bit of kit, once I have got it working steadily I will be happy!
I don't mind the mist at all.
Once I am happy it's doing the job I will fit one on my other setup which does have spraybar
so I should be able to see the difference. Big thanks to your thread as it helped me
fix my problem! 



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> Hi.Andy
> I was just about to order one of these bits of kit.
> However in view of your comments/experiences, i will wait and see how you get on, and what effect it has on your system over the coming weeks.
> Look foward to your updates.



Yeah! let me test first! thanks!


----------



## andyh (16 Dec 2009)

So Day 3 with the diffuser, 

Got home from work and its working fine after the changes i made yesterday to the working pressure. My drop checker has turned very yellow, so i have dropped the bubble rate back. Will measure again tomorrow.

The CO2 mist is defiantly getting everywhere in the tank and my plants were all looking very healthy this evening.

Few more days and it should be clear as to whether this "UP CO2" unit is as good as i hoped!   

Thanks


----------



## chump54 (17 Dec 2009)

It's funny I keep expecting mine to let me down... but it hasn't yet   . I think it is because of the increased working pressure. My plants seem to love it too, I remember George saying something like, some plants finding the mist beneficial. I find it helps with getting the flow right. I haven't needed to change the flow pattern on my tank since changing to the 'UP' diffuser and my plants are growing much better, my drop checker was yellow when I was using a glass diffuser too, but the growth was in no way as good as it is now, with the same colour DC. what I'm trying to say is the mist does appear to be affective and some diffusers are better than others.   
 
Chris


----------



## andyh (19 Dec 2009)

chump54 said:
			
		

> It's funny I keep expecting mine to let me down... but it hasn't yet   . I think it is because of the increased working pressure. My plants seem to love it too, I remember George saying something like, some plants finding the mist beneficial. I find it helps with getting the flow right. I haven't needed to change the flow pattern on my tank since changing to the 'UP' diffuser and my plants are growing much better, my drop checker was yellow when I was using a glass diffuser too, but the growth was in no way as good as it is now, with the same colour DC. what I'm trying to say is the mist does appear to be affective and some diffusers are better than others.
> 
> Chris




Chris

I know what you mean but the Up atomizer, mine has been running now for 7days, and apart from the one setup problem has run like a dream. My plants have never looked healthier.

For those interested, when using a traditional glass/ceramic diffuser i was on a bubble rate of 3-4bps, i am now running at 1bps, and the drop checker is still looking slightly yellow by the end of the CO2 time. Which is great!  

Just about to order another one for my other setup, this time i will be fitting it to a spraybar, so it will be good to see how that works.


----------



## bogwood (20 Dec 2009)

Well Andy, after reading the latest PFK its seems congratulations are in order.  
Im sure the article will  help to generate more interest in the Planted tank.


----------



## andyh (20 Dec 2009)

bogwood said:
			
		

> Well Andy, after reading the latest PFK its seems congratulations are in order.
> Im sure the article will  help to generate more interest in the Planted tank.



Bogood, thanks for you comments, yes my tank has featured in the latest PFK, another one for UKAPS! I am really proud since i have been reading that magazine for so many years!  

Also big thanks to all you guys who have PM'd me, thanks very much for your kind words!

Merry Christmas and all that!

Andyh


----------



## hazeljane (20 Dec 2009)

HIya Andy where did you order the diffuser from??? :?:


----------



## andyh (20 Dec 2009)

hazeljane said:
			
		

> HIya Andy where did you order the diffuser from??? :?:


ebay, search "UP CO2 Atomizer System" make sure you choose the right size to suit your filter pipework


----------



## Vito (20 Dec 2009)

Andy the tank is looking great and after reading your comments on the diffuser I have gone and order one, how long did it take to ship?


----------



## hazeljane (20 Dec 2009)

thanks andy ive just ordered 1.


----------



## andyh (20 Dec 2009)

Vito said:
			
		

> Andy the tank is looking great and after reading your comments on the diffuser I have gone and order one, how long did it take to ship?



It took approx 3-4weeks, i have bought lots from that particular seller, and its always about the same time.



			
				hazeljane said:
			
		

> thanks andy ive just ordered 1.



Hope it works out for you.


----------



## jonny_ftm (20 Dec 2009)

Hi,

Great tank.

Just jumping here about UP CO2 Atomizer:

Take a look at the growth of my 45L under only 11W PC-light --> 0.9W/gal total volume and 1.5W/gal real volume (1W for 4L total volume, or 1W for 2.3L real volume) with this diffuser.

*http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=6781&start=50*

I used *2.1 bars instead* to get a good CO2 flow, but I also use a 700 lph external canister. Mist is fine under 30 bubbles per minute


----------



## Mawgan (26 Dec 2009)

Andy,

As a total beginner and lurker who has read your journal with fascination, could I ask if in hindsight you would alter your lighting configuration, in terms of its number and power of tubes?  I ask because in looking to research a set-up for myself the lighting can represent a major investment.

I really enjoyed the PFK article which gave a highly deserved acknowledgement (IMHO) to your super project.  Actually, with great respect to PFK, I don't believe the published images do justice to your 'scape!

Thanks in anticipation,

David


----------



## andyh (26 Dec 2009)

Mawgan said:
			
		

> Andy,
> 
> As a total beginner and lurker who has read your journal with fascination, could I ask if in hindsight you would alter your lighting configuration, in terms of its number and power of tubes?  I ask because in looking to research a set-up for myself the lighting can represent a major investment.
> 
> ...




David


Firstly, Welcome to UKAPS, i see its your first post!   

Thanks for your very kind words! I have to admit to being well chuffed to feature in the PFK especially since i have been a avid reader for many years.

Lighting is something i have "gone on a journey" with. Initially i thought it was all about the lights! Just stick loads of light above and you can grown anything attitude!  Oh how wrong i was ! *Lots of lights as a beginner* can cause lots of unnecessary problems and lack of knowledge will be quickly exposed. The scape that you have seen within this thread has been grown purely on two t5 (24w each) tubes. Even thought i have a 4 tube setup they are only ever used for my attempts at photography! I have had all four on at points and set up mid day peaks etc. The real honest truth being i don't need them to grow the plants. 

When i did introduce 4 tubes at the start it was like i unlocked the algae gates!.

I Suppose what i am saying is lights play a part but get your CO2, Nutrients and flow right first and you will get the growth your looking for. I am currently doing a second scape (see journal below Deep Rooted) Which i am using a lot less light in and the results are still excellent. So yes i probably would only of put two tubes on this tank, with the benefit of hindsight. 

You will see guys on here with higher light levels even those who use metal halide lighting with amazing results, this just means that you have to increase everything else to compensate (nutrients CO2 etc). Get it wrong and you will have algae! Needs a lots of skill to get it all balanced. I will get there one day!


----------



## andyh (26 Dec 2009)

So Xmas is over for another yr! Found myself with camera in hand in the kitchen, so took a few impromptu pics of the tank. It looks so healthy at the moment. All the plants look ever so vibrant and the pearling tonight was exceptional. Everything was pearling, The Hyrdocotyle, the HC and even the Tennelus. I have been away for the last 48hrs and the tank has received no daily doses. Anyway I Just shot a few basic pics.

For those of you paying attention, i have had yet another prune and cut back a lot of the Hyrdocotyle as it was very tall. I also have planted a couple of pieces of Cryptocoryne on the right to see how that goes.





The Crypt additions:




CRS













I have had a small amount of black algae on some of the Hydrocotyle, however this now seems to be clearing since the introduction of the Up atomizer. I suspect that i am getting much better flow of CO2 around the tank.





Thanks for looking!


----------



## rawr (27 Dec 2009)

This looks so amazing and is getting better with every update! You must be well pleased with that, looks proper smart - nice one.


----------



## hydrophyte (27 Dec 2009)

That's still looking great. I like that way that the jumbled yet compact growth of plants suggests a hedgerow or thicket.


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Dec 2009)

fantastic Andy! 

it's good to see you've overcome your algae issues also.

was this since you changed the co2 diffusion method? 

for me, the almost panoramic look just adds to this set up.The planting also adds a great natural 'flow'


----------



## Garuf (27 Dec 2009)

The tank really is a beauty! it's come along so well!
I'd just like to suggest that you trim out those old algae hydrocotyle leaves because they'll be damaged and at higher risk to reoccuring algae other than that I really have no hints, you seem to have this planted tank think cracked!

Which diffuser is it you've changed to? Do you have a link?


----------



## andyh (27 Dec 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> This looks so amazing and is getting better with every update! You must be well pleased with that, looks proper smart - nice one.



Thanks Rawr, i am very pleased!  



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That's still looking great. I like that way that the jumbled yet compact growth of plants suggests a hedgerow or thicket.



The planting is very dense, a look i hoped to achieve, i hope this setup will just get better and better with age.




			
				saintly said:
			
		

> fantastic Andy!
> 
> it's good to see you've overcome your algae issues also.
> 
> ...



Cheers Mark  , the algae has always been a residual problem one i have always linked to insufficient distribution of co2, the dense planting makes flow quite a challenge. The inline diffuser creates a very fine mist which is blasted all around my tank. I think this is helping clear the last small amounts of algae.

I am a big fan of the panoramic look and you will notice a lot of my pictures are shot in "widesrceen", the tank lends itself to this aspect ratio, due to it proportions. (limited height due to the kitchen cupboards!)



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> The tank really is a beauty! it's come along so well!
> I'd just like to suggest that you trim out those old algae hydrocotyle leaves because they'll be damaged and at higher risk to reoccuring algae other than that I really have no hints, you seem to have this planted tank think cracked!
> 
> Which diffuser is it you've changed to? Do you have a link?



Thanks for you kind words Garuf, not sure about having it cracked, lots more to learn yet! But thanks for the vote of confidence  
One question for you though, when you say the leaves are damaged, are they unable to recover on their own?
I will cut them out anyway as a precaution, thanks for advice 

With ref to the diffuser, i am using an inline UP atomizer, search ebay you will find it. Or look back in this thread, i have put some info in about it (page 20).


----------



## Garuf (27 Dec 2009)

I've always been under the impression that they can't, I think in the grand scheme of things the plant just cuts its loses retracts what nutrients it can and allows the leaf to rot. This is just an assumption though so don't quote me but I'd always figured that's the reason for cutting out dead/poor growth.


----------



## Mawgan (27 Dec 2009)

Andy,

Thanks for your thoughts.  I'm going to attempt to justify my existence at some length in the New Joiners' topic, and ask all sorts of idiotic questions there.  Your opinion does seem to bear out an impression being formed in my mind, though,  that 'keeping it simple' is not a bad start for a beginner!

Great shots...

David


----------



## chilled84 (27 Dec 2009)

Thats looking much improved! Well done mate.


----------



## andyh (3 Jan 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I've always been under the impression that they can't, I think in the grand scheme of things the plant just cuts its loses retracts what nutrients it can and allows the leaf to rot. This is just an assumption though so don't quote me but I'd always figured that's the reason for cutting out dead/poor growth.



Never thought about it like that, wonder if any of the gurus on here can comment?  



			
				Mawgan said:
			
		

> Andy,
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.  I'm going to attempt to justify my existence at some length in the New Joiners' topic, and ask all sorts of idiotic questions there.  Your opinion does seem to bear out an impression being formed in my mind, though,  that 'keeping it simple' is not a bad start for a beginner!
> 
> ...



Good luck, keeping it simple is always good, but i am sure it will get complicated at some point  Good luck!



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Thats looking much improved! Well done mate.


Thanks  

So not much changed on the tank at the moment, although i have just treated myself to some more ADA bits:
I have now got ADA Green Gain (based on feedback from Viktor) and ADA Green Brighty Special Lights. (bascially Nitrogen, Phosphorous and Potassium trace elements)
Started dosing the Green Gain once a week with water changes and the Special lights daily but have started by under dosing and slowly building it up.

Be interesting to see their impact.


----------



## hydrophyte (4 Jan 2010)

I love this setup and look forward to seing another photo-update.

I agree with *garuf*'s idea about leaf disintegration. It seems that this is a good explanation for "crypt melt". I imagine that the plant just responds to changes that might (in nature) result in wholesale loss of foliage by withdrawing nutrients while the leaves are still intact.


----------



## gratts (4 Jan 2010)

Tank is looking great mate!
My CO2 atomizer came the other day, it's a great little thing, rate of CO2 dissolving must be close to 100%, and I'm already seeing the benefits! Great stuff


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jan 2010)

very nice, I like the overgrown look to it  



> when you say the leaves are damaged, are they unable to recover on their own?



Meristem cells required for mitosis are found in the stem & roots.
If the xylem/ phloem vessels are damaged then the leaf doesn't have a source of water & nutrients so it cannot be repaired.
The xylem is actually made up of dead tissue too.

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## andyh (4 Jan 2010)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> I love this setup and look forward to seing another photo-update.
> 
> I agree with *garuf*'s idea about leaf disintegration. It seems that this is a good explanation for "crypt melt". I imagine that the plant just responds to changes that might (in nature) result in wholesale loss of foliage by withdrawing nutrients while the leaves are still intact.




Thanks for your kind words!  Photo update soon!

I have to agree that i am coming round to the idea as well.



			
				gratts said:
			
		

> Tank is looking great mate!
> My CO2 atomizer came the other day, it's a great little thing, rate of CO2 dissolving must be close to 100%, and I'm already seeing the benefits! Great stuff



Thanks very much, totally agree that the CO2 is nearly completly disolved when it enters my tank. Just waiting for another one to fit to my other tank.



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> very nice, I like the overgrown look to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaron

Thanks for your comments and Thankyou for your detailed response and using words that i simply cant pronouce!  But i think i understand what your saying


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jan 2010)

I am one of the worst for pronunciation of words   

If you have ever picked a leaf apart and you are left with the 'vein' that runs down the centre, or a rotted leaf that just has the main structure left, that is actually the phloem & xylem vessels


----------



## andyh (4 Jan 2010)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I am one of the worst for pronunciation of words
> 
> If you have ever picked a leaf apart and you are left with the 'vein' that runs down the centre, or a rotted leaf that just has the main structure left, that is actually the phloem & xylem vessels




Arron

Thanks for the excellent biology lesson, i can honestly say i have learnt something


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jan 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good, its keeping my brain ticking over these holidays for the Biology exam I have next week


----------



## andyh (22 Jan 2010)

So the tank is 5 months old today! I started it in August 2009......madness! Cant believe i have run the scape that long. 
This post is a little photo heavy!! (sorry!)

I decided to have the largest prune of the tank to date, i also removed lots of hydrocotyle and Echinodorus Tenellus to thin things out a little.

So here it is before! 


















As you can see the plants had got a little dense, to say the least..................................  

The big prune!

















The tank looks so different, and its good to see the rocks again. Its good to get some of the features of the scape again, and also some of the plants back in view. I was stunned by some of the growth on the plants, the roots were very deep indeed. So i combined the pruning with a large water change to eliminate the risk of an ammonia spike and plan to do another water change in a few days.

I plan to do further work on the tank over the next few months with a few subtle changes, new hardscape and plants. So watch this space  

Thanks for looking as always!
Andyh


----------



## hydrophyte (23 Jan 2010)

This is one of my favorite tanks of all right now. You have a very good eye and your plants are happy and beautiful. I love those tetras too.

These latest photos are a bit oversaturated.


----------



## Garuf (23 Jan 2010)

Rasboras*

Lovely! 
What's the filter again? How do you find the eheim fish tail? I'm scouring possible outlets I could custom make in clear acrylic if you have any input.


----------



## flygja (23 Jan 2010)

The massive trim definitely improved the look of your tank. I've been running my tank in its current scape for about 8 months and it doesn't look even half as good as yours.


----------



## andyh (23 Jan 2010)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> This is one of my favorite tanks of all right now. You have a very good eye and your plants are happy and beautiful. I love those tetras too.
> 
> These latest photos are a bit oversaturated.



Cheers dude!   that means a lot especially with all the amazing tanks on UKAPS at the moment! The fish are not tetras there are two different types of Rasboras, the big shoal being emerald eye's.

  sorry the photos aren't up to the usual standard but time was against me! No excuse i know, note to self "must try harder"   



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Rasboras*
> 
> Lovely!
> What's the filter again? How do you find the eheim fish tail? I'm scouring possible outlets I could custom make in clear acrylic if you have any input.



Garuf, Thanks! i am running a eheim 2324, with built in heater doing 700lph. I like the eheim fish tail as it gives good current. down the middle of the tank, this combined with the Koraila creates great flow. I think it would be worth a try, i have heard of people making their by simply heating a standard one and using a pair of pliers to flatten it.



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> The massive trim definitely improved the look of your tank. I've been running my tank in its current scape for about 8 months and it doesn't look even half as good as yours.



Thankyou   i agree, i loved the natural look but eventually it looks to messy. This trim has really changed the look. I can now see parts that require a further prune, to further enhance the scape. One thing with this scape is its a real high energy setup. By that i mean, lots of light, CO2 and nutrients, so the growth is significant. It does require a fair amount of attention, but I love it!


----------



## John Starkey (23 Jan 2010)

Hi andy,I too love this 60cm of yours,I think you will see some lovely growth after the big prune,I 
nice clean healthy plants   ,
regards,
john.


----------



## andyh (23 Jan 2010)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi andy,I too love this 60cm of yours,I think you will see some lovely growth after the big prune,I
> nice clean healthy plants   ,
> regards,
> john.



hey john, thanks for your kind words, if it's half as good as yours I will be happy!

Plan to do a little more tweaking later!


----------



## NeilW (23 Jan 2010)

I still love this tank, its just so lush and green!  Lots of interest in it too with lots of different things to look at.


----------



## rawr (23 Jan 2010)

This is one of the most beautiful and more importantly natural aquascapes on here, well done you should be proud!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (23 Jan 2010)

Yep, I think it's fab, too.  So much detail and variety in just 60 litres of water! I'd be burning the dinner all the time if I had a beautiful distraction like that in the kitchen.


----------



## andyh (25 Jan 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> I still love this tank, its just so lush and green!  Lots of interest in it too with lots of different things to look at.



Thanks  I originally wanted a tank with lots to look at! 



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> This is one of the most beautiful and more importantly natural Aquascapes on here, well done you should be proud!



 Thanks very much for you kind words!



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Yep, I think it's fab, too.  So much detail and variety in just 60 litres of water! I'd be burning the dinner all the time if I had a beautiful distraction like that in the kitchen.



Cheers Paul, i do get told off regularly for staring into the tank instead of doing the dishes! and remember this is my first planted tank, yours will get to this to!


----------



## Dave Spencer (25 Jan 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Cheers Paul, i do get told off regularly for staring into the tank instead of doing the dishes! and remember this is my first planted tank, yours will get to this to!



That is one hell of a first tank, Andy!

Dave.


----------



## Vito (1 Feb 2010)

Hey andy the tank is looking great, I now have an inline diffuser and I was wondering how often do you clean yours and how.


----------



## George Farmer (1 Feb 2010)

Congratulations, Andy!

This aquascape and its wonderful journal are one of the biggest success stories on UKAPS.

You have shown us all what can be done with the right investment in research, time, and hardware.

Will you be keeping this going much longer, or do have a plan for a new 'scape yet?  5 months is very good going in a high energy set-up like this.  Testament to your dedication and focus.

You must have learnt an incredible amount through this one 'scape (hard to believe it's your first!) and if you do a re-scape you have plenty of plants to choose from in there.  

If I may be so bold, for me it is starting to look a little too wild and overgrown, almost becoming a victim of its own success; for me there is no real focal point.  However, I do understand that the natural-look is very appealing too and it does look much better post-prune.

Well done and keep up the great work!


----------



## andyh (1 Feb 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Andy!
> 
> This aquascape and its wonderful journal are one of the biggest success stories on UKAPS.
> 
> You have shown us all what can be done with the right investment in research, time, and hardware.



 Thanks George, thats a massive compliment and it means huge amount coming from you. Its some of your early tanks that got me motivated into this Aquascaping game! oh and that bloke from Japan! I have also enjoyed the whole journal thing, Its  great way of keeping track of the setup and helps to remind me what i have done, good and bad!



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Will you be keeping this going much longer, or do have a plan for a new 'scape yet?  5 months is very good going in a high energy set-up like this.  Testament to your dedication and focus.
> 
> You must have learnt an incredible amount through this one 'scape (hard to believe it's your first!) and if you do a re-scape you have plenty of plants to choose from in there.



I have learnt bucket loads, patience is definitely one of them. I made mistakes but by using the info and knowledge on here on here managed to get round it. I wanted to to run this for a long period to prove to myself that i could keep everything healthy and running well. I am know for changing my mind/hobbies/opinions and doing completely different things at the drop of a hat  So i am pleased that i have kept it going.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> If I may be so bold, for me it is starting to look a little too wild and overgrown, almost becoming a victim of its own success; for me there is no real focal point.  However, I do understand that the natural-look is very appealing too and it does look much better post-prune.
> 
> Well done and keep up the great work!



How very dare you!   

I have to admit i have been looking at other scapes a lot lately trying to work out what to do next..... I have a few ideas but haven't been sold on one particular idea yet.

One challenge is that this tank is only 11" deep due to the kitchen cupboards so that limits me slightly in what i can create. I quite fancy a high energy setup again, as i enjoy this. I also fancy something with a more complex hard scape side to it.

Any ideas George?


----------



## George Farmer (2 Feb 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Any ideas George?


Well, if you want to prove you can keep this going long-term then go for it.  Some minor plant movements, pruning sessions, even the odd hardscape change can give you an entirely new look with minimal fuss.

For me, starting from scratch is very exciting but daunting if you're not entirely confident on a design.

If you do continue with this layout then consider a stronger focal point.  Perhaps some wood to replace the dragon stone?  

If you do start over then the world is your oyster.  

As an avid fishkeeper you may want to design the layout around the fish?  Maybe some rare gobies, some great hardscape with smooth pebbles, boulders, moss etc.  Something a bit different to the usual Nature Aquarium style.

Fancy a real challenge?!  Go Dutch!

Some food for thought.  

At the end of the day, it's your call.  You've proven yourself with this tank so you're only limited by your imagination.


----------



## andyh (2 Feb 2010)

Vito said:
			
		

> Hey andy the tank is looking great, I now have an inline diffuser and I was wondering how often do you clean yours and how.




Hey Vito,

The answer to that is simple.... I haven't yet! When i do i plant to use a hose cleaner and tap and rinse it well. I suspect that i will do this at the next big filter clean. Mine has been running for approx 6 weeks now, not noticed any change in performance yet.

Andy


----------



## chilled84 (2 Feb 2010)

In relation to your defuser. Have you used any other kind before? I have just (finaly) got myself presurised co2 and am useing the supplied spiral reactor supplied by jbl. wich one would you think is the better method for administering co2 into my water columbe. my spiral reactor or your defuser?


----------



## andyh (2 Feb 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> In relation to your defuser. Have you used any other kind before? I have just (finaly) got myself presurised co2 and am useing the supplied spiral reactor supplied by jbl. wich one would you think is the better method for administering co2 into my water columbe. my spiral reactor or your defuser?




Hi chilled,

With ref to diffuser yes i have tried others and my JBL set came with said spiral diffuser, the theory behind that type of diffuser is that the co2 remains in contact with the water longer giving it more opportunity to diffuse as such. I personally couldnt stand the look of it in my tank, so switched to a glass diffuser and then onto an inline.
I have had great success with the inline diffuser personally as the it really creates a fine mist. Its all down to personal preference. I like the inline because the mist gets blasted all round the tank by the return on my filter.


----------



## chilled84 (2 Feb 2010)

Well thats great info so far, I also cannot stand the look of it, Its ruined my look of my backround rotala. lol,


----------



## NeilW (2 Feb 2010)

Hey Andy, just enquiring as to how your _rhinogobius_ get on with your CRS?  Any shrimp baby eating, or are they pure algae eaters?  Do you think one would be alright for my 15 litre nano?

Cheers, Neil


----------



## andyh (2 Feb 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Hey Andy, just enquiring as to how your _rhinogobius_ get on with your CRS?  Any shrimp baby eating, or are they pure algae eaters?  Do you think one would be alright for my 15 litre nano?
> 
> Cheers, Neil




Hey Neil

My gobies are actually Stiphodon sp. and not Rhinogobius. They are Algae eaters so never had any problems with them eating shrimps. I have masses of shrimp babies with no problems at all.

You may get away with one of the smaller ones in your 15l i.e stiphodon semoni:





I have 3 in my 60l and they look great. Sometimes called neon blue goby. This guy is fully grow.


----------



## NeilW (2 Feb 2010)

Thanks a lot! useful info and nice pic too.


----------



## andyh (8 Feb 2010)

Well Ladies and Gents

I am little sad to say Its time to end this scape!   I have decided to completely re-scape the tank, i have already had a big clear out and i am just setting up my spare tank to house my livestock until their new scape is ready.

This scape/setup has provided me with a steep learning curve as it was my first venture into the planted tank game!
Thanks for all the comments in this journal its certainly fueled my enthusiasm!

new journal will start within a few weeks..... so watch this space and fingers crossed i can create something that i am so happy with again!  

thanks for looking!

Andyh


----------



## flun (9 Feb 2010)

This lurker wants to thank you for a splendid journal  Since long added to the list of favourites!
Hope your next one will be as good! good luck


----------



## AdAndrews (9 Feb 2010)

Have to been down to MA @ shirley lately? do they still stock the gobies? and how much did you say they were again?

thanks


----------



## andyh (9 Feb 2010)

flun said:
			
		

> This lurker wants to thank you for a splendid journal  Since long added to the list of favourites!
> Hope your next one will be as good! good luck



Thanks Flun! Hoping my next one comes up to the mark!

 



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Have to been down to MA @ shirley lately? do they still stock the gobies? and how much did you say they were again?
> 
> thanks



funny that, i was there at lunch time today! They had neon blue gobies Â£9 each, Red gobies Â£5 and a couple of others. Not as many as normal, so get down there at the weekend! Be aware the blue ones in the tank wont really show any decent colour, when you choose make sure you get one with some blue shimmer to the body, as i did notice a fair few females.


----------



## NeilW (10 Feb 2010)

Shame to see this one go.  Out of curiosity would it be possible to keep a high tech set-up running over years?  Is it just that it ends up being a beast to control with the accelerated growth which means you would be hacking it back and replanting all the time?  

Any preview ideas for your new scape?  

Neil


----------



## andyh (10 Feb 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Shame to see this one go.  Out of curiosity would it be possible to keep a high tech set-up running over years?  Is it just that it ends up being a beast to control with the accelerated growth which means you would be hacking it back and replanting all the time?
> 
> Any preview ideas for your new scape?
> 
> Neil



Neil

Thanks for you comments, i am a little sad as i had a massive attachment to the tank as its my first one   But i have learnt so much and want to put it to the test!

With ref to keeping high tech/energy set-ups going for years, not really sure. I think it would be possible, but the maintenance is farily high. I also think once in while you would have to replace certain plants. I did consider keeping this tank going but i wanted to try new things.

The new scape, will get a new journal in the next few days!



* Not letting the cat out of the bag just yet!* :text-imsorry:


----------



## CeeJay (10 Feb 2010)

Hi andyh

Super job on your first planted tank. Great journal too   .
It certainly kept me inspired, and I have to agree, the first one is such a huge learning curve too.
Well done.
Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## andyh (15 Feb 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi andyh
> 
> Super job on your first planted tank. Great journal too   .
> It certainly kept me inspired, and I have to agree, the first one is such a huge learning curve too.
> ...



Cheers Chris, the journal side of things for me is new, but its helped me keep a track of things and has proved useful having a complete dairy of things. Glad you liked it!


Hey folks!
The new journal has started and its called Dragon Beach!  
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=9896


----------



## andyh (3 Mar 2010)

Whoop Whoop! I cant believe that this journal has had over 5000 views!!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Mar 2010)

I absolutely love this tank!


----------



## flygja (6 Mar 2010)

Waiting with baited breath for the next one...


----------



## andyh (6 Mar 2010)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> I absolutely love this tank!


Thanks Lisa


			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Waiting with baited breath for the next one...


I have started it.....Dragon beach!


----------



## bogwood (4 May 2010)

Your very quiet Mr H, any current pictures to share with us, :?:


----------



## LondonDragon (4 May 2010)

bogwood said:
			
		

> Your very quiet Mr H, any current pictures to share with us, :?:


It is now the Dragon Beach scape  http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=9896


----------



## bogwood (7 May 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> bogwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for reminding me, i think ive had a memory loss.  
I should know better, seeing andy is a very close relative.


----------



## whatok (19 Feb 2011)

Late to the party here, but i have to say, a brilliant little tank, and an excellent journal.

Everything from the scape, to the livestock, the setup and photography is great!
I especially love the dragon rock and Hydrocotyle Verticillata, I think these are what makes the tank. In fact I suspect both will be featuring in mine soon!

This is the tank that has inspired me to keep a planted tank proper, and you should be very proud!





Brilliant!


----------



## andyh (20 Feb 2011)

whatok said:
			
		

> Late to the party here, but i have to say, a brilliant little tank, and an excellent journal.
> 
> Everything from the scape, to the livestock, the setup and photography is great!
> I especially love the dragon rock and Hydrocotyle Verticillata, I think these are what makes the tank. In fact I suspect both will be featuring in mine soon!
> ...



Thanks dude! Glad its inspired you and that you find out useful   
Welcome to UKAPS!


----------



## Kristoph91 (15 Apr 2012)

Just finished reading this Journal "Cover to Cover". Absolutely brilliant.
Well done on the scape it really is superb, and you kept it up the whole way through!
Really love it, one of the very best tanks on here.
Inspirational 

Kris


----------



## andyh (17 Apr 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Just finished reading this Journal "Cover to Cover". Absolutely brilliant.
> Well done on the scape it really is superb, and you kept it up the whole way through!
> Really love it, one of the very best tanks on here.
> Inspirational
> ...




Hey glad you found the time to read it all! Thanks very much for your kind words   

Cheers
Andyh


----------



## johnb1006 (17 Jun 2012)

WOW!
Congratulations on such a well set up tank   Even more praise as this was your first attempt   and thanks for taking the time to write this journal as very informative  
I am taking my first steps to set up a planted tank and was wondering if you can tell me where you purchased your lighting, Arcadia luminaire four 24w T5HO. 
Have been looking around the internet and cheapest I have found was £212 but most sites are over £300. 

Thanks


----------



## whatok (4 Nov 2012)

Any chance you could re-host the photos from this journal, Andy?

MobileMe is closed!


----------

